# DSL-KVZ aufgegraben_Was wird da gemacht



## XCM_MCX (21. April 2015)

Hi,

ich habe heute mitbekommen, dass der KVZ in der Nähe meines Hauses aufgegraben wurde und da ein neuer kleiner, weißer Kasten und ein neues Kabel angebaut werden. 
Da ich mich damit aber nun wirklich nicht auskenne, hoffe ich jemand von euch kann mir helfen und sagen ob das möglicherweise ein Glasfaserkabel ist und der KVZ vllt. zum DSLAM aufgerüstet wird oder ob das nur eine Stromleitung ist(Wobei ein normaler KVZ ja auch keinen Strom braucht und dann ja dennoch eine Chance auf schnelles DSL besteht weil dann ja doch irgend was geändert wird).

Also grundsätzlich ist meine Frage: Kann mir jemand sagen was dort ungefähr gemacht wird und ob es sich bei dem neuen Kabel und Glasfaser, Kupfer-Doppelader oder eine Stromleitung handelt...

Danke 

XCM_MCX


----------



## evilgrin68 (21. April 2015)

Da es ein Abgriff von der Hauptleitung ist, kann es schon mal kein Glasfaser sein. Sind vielleicht kleine Telefonhörer auf dem Kabel, dann wäre die Frage schnell geklärt. Ansonsten wenn ein Wellenförmiges Zeichen drauf ist, kann es auch Glasfaser sein. Glaub ich aber eher nicht.


----------



## XCM_MCX (21. April 2015)

Also auf den ersten Blick habe ich jetzt keine Zeichen auf dem Kabel gesehen. Ich schaue es morgen aber mal genauer an und melde mich wieder.


----------



## evilgrin68 (21. April 2015)

Nein, du gehst jetzt.... Ich will das jetzt Wissen.....


----------



## mrfloppy (21. April 2015)

Das ist kein Glasfaser , spar dir den weg. Das ist keine glasfasermuffe


----------



## XCM_MCX (21. April 2015)

Aber was ist es dann, wenn es keine Glasfaser ist und welchen Zweck hat es dann die ganze Straße aufzureißen ?


----------



## miggu25 (22. April 2015)

XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Aber was ist es dann, wenn es keine Glasfaser ist und welchen Zweck hat es dann die ganze Straße aufzureißen ?




Wo soll sonst das Steuergeld hin


----------



## XCM_MCX (22. April 2015)

Hmmm, hat jemand eine Vermutung was da sonst gemacht werden könnte. 
(Auf dem Kabel konnte ich keine Beschriftung oder Zeichen erkennen.)


----------



## Ebrithil (22. April 2015)

Ganz blöde Idee, aber wieso fragst du nicht einfach mal die Bauarbeiter was die da machen?


----------



## mrfloppy (22. April 2015)

Könnte eine Anbindung für ein Neubaugebiet sein oder keine Ahnung was. Vllt wird der Kfz aber demnächst umgebaut und es ist die Stromversorgung schon gelegt worden.


----------



## XCM_MCX (23. April 2015)

Hi, 

heute sind noch 2 andere KVZ´s aufgebaggert worden und in einem Loch kommt ein schwarzes Kabel an, mit Telefonhörern darauf. (Telefonhörer bedeuten doch eigentlich Kupferkabel, oder?) 
Allerdings kommt bei der Austrittsöffnung mit dem Kabel auch ein rotes Band heraus auf dem "Achtung Glasfaserkabel" steht dann könnte das schon Glasfaser sein oder?
Ich habe mir dann das Kabel mal angeschaut, man kann aber nicht ins Kabel hinein schauen weil dort ganz viel Schmierfett die Sicht versperrt, macht man das auch bei Glasfaserleitungen denn die können doch gar nicht oxidieren?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für eure Antworten


----------



## miggu25 (23. April 2015)

Das du dir da solche Gedanken darum machst  Aber wen da Glasfaser draufsteht wirds wohl auch so sein. Freu dich bald hast du einen besseren Ping beim zocken.


----------



## Ebrithil (23. April 2015)

miggu25 schrieb:


> Das du dir da solche Gedanken darum machst  Aber wen da Glasfaser draufsteht wirds wohl auch so sein. Freu dich bald hast du einen besseren Ping beim zocken.


Nicht unbedingt, hier in meiner Wohnung hab ich 14k DSL mit Fastpath und habe beim Zocken einen besseren Ping ( 25 vs 40) als zu Hause bei meinen Eltern wo wir 43k VDSL haben.


----------



## miggu25 (24. April 2015)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, hier in meiner Wohnung hab ich 14k DSL mit Fastpath und habe beim Zocken einen besseren Ping ( 25 vs 40) als zu Hause bei meinen Eltern wo wir 43k VDSL haben.




Hmm oke.. Ich wohne in der Schweiz und hatte bevor ich Glasfaser hatte im durchschnitt einen Ping von 20-40. Jetzt wo ich Glasfaser habe ist der Ping um die 5- 15


----------



## seppo1887 (24. April 2015)

Ich habe ne 16k Leitung die auch ankommt, aber in dem Wohnhaus ist die Hauptverteilung und die Andern (haben in jede Wohnung nur 2 gezogen, somit bete ich, das da nichtmal eine kaputt geht) etwas älter als Ihr alle Zusammen  Daher habe ich durch schlechte und verrostete Verbindungen "nur" einen Ping von 50.


----------



## XCM_MCX (24. April 2015)

Also, nach weiterer Recherche kam ich nun darauf, dass die Muffe für den Stromanschluss eines DSLAM  ist und die Glasfaserleitung irgendwann da auch noch durch irgend ein Leerrohr ankommt und bis jetzt eben noch nicht gelegt ist. Außerdem baut (Wie konnte ich daran nur glauben???) natürlich nicht die "faule" Telekom aus sondern ein anderer Provider. 

Wie lange darf die Kupfer-TAL für FTTC-50Mbit\s VDSL eigentlich sein um mit der vollen Bandbreite synchronisieren zu können?


----------



## mrfloppy (24. April 2015)

Würde sagen für vollsync 300-400 meter. Vdsl baut schneller ab


----------



## XCM_MCX (24. April 2015)

Ich sehe gerade, dass bei der 50 Mbit\s Leitung dann nur ein Download von 2 Mbit\s verfügbar wäre, kann man mit der Upload-Geschwindigkeit überhaupt die volle Download-Geschwindigkeit ausnutzen. [emoji52] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XCM_MCX (25. April 2015)

Kennt sich niemand damit aus?

Was ich meine ist: Jeder Download braucht ja auch einen gewissen Upload und da die Telekom bei ihren VDSL 50 Paketen einen Upload von 10 Mbit\s hat, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die max. Downloadrate dieses Anschlusses aufgrund des mit 2Mbit\s relativ geringen Upstreams überhaupt die vollen 50Mbit\s erreicht oder ob der niedrige Upload den Download bremst? [emoji52]


----------



## machine4 (25. April 2015)

XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Kennt sich niemand damit aus?
> 
> Was ich meine ist: Jeder Download braucht ja auch einen gewissen Upload und da die Telekom bei ihren VDSL 50 Paketen einen Upload von 10 Mbit\s hat, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die max. Downloadrate dieses Anschlusses aufgrund des mit 2Mbit\s relativ geringen Upstreams überhaupt die vollen 50Mbit\s erreicht oder ob der niedrige Upload den Download bremst? [emoji52]



Ich hab das gerade mal getestet. Ich komme bei Steam bei 50Mbit/s Downstream auf 1,1Mbit/s Upstream. Den Downstream hab ich mit Netlimiter abgeriegelt und ausgelesen mit dem Taskmanager unter Windows 8.1. Sollte also ausreichen. Ein E-Werk bei mir in der Nähe hat das bis vor kurzen auch gemacht mit den 25/1 und 50/2. Sind jetzt aber auf die auch von der Telekom üblichen Werte gewechselt. Ich kann nur vermuten, dass es mit der Backbone Anbindung zu tun hat das die sich nicht trauen mehr zu schalten...


----------



## XCM_MCX (25. April 2015)

https://youtu.be/RIF7KkL5jao

Denkt ihr bei diesem Video kommt nur so ein hoher Upload zusammen wegen dem Bonding von DSL und LTE wegen diesem Hybrid Tarif?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. April 2015)

Das kann viele Ursachen haben. 2mbit reichen auf jeden Fall, die 2.5mbit bei der 100er Leitung sind aber doch eher eng. Seltsame Tarife.


----------



## XCM_MCX (25. April 2015)

Welche 2 Wlan Router würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Wlan Router 1 (Würde sich der TP-Link Archer C5 hier anbieten?)
-Sollte nicht zu teuer sein. Vllt. ~50-75 €
-Sollte schnelles Wlan zur Verfügung stellen. (ac)
-Sollte "zukunftssicher" sein und auch eine 100 Mbit\s Leitung ausnutzen können.
-4 Gigabit LAN Ports.

Anwendungsbeschreibung: WlanR1
Der WlanRouter soll mit einem LAN Kabel welches in mein Zimmer verlegt ist an die FritzBox (Hauptrouter, Modem, DHCP) [Lan1 <-> Lan1] angeschlossen werden und für mich mein eigenes Wlan aufspannen. Einen reinen AccessPoint möchte ich nicht verwenden, da nur ein Kabel gelegt ist und der WlanRouter deshalb auch als Switch verwendet wird, da mein PC per Kabel angeschlossen werden soll.

Wlan Router 2 (Würde sich der Asus RT-N12 anbieten?)
-Sollte etwas günstiger sein. Vllt. so um die 40 €.
-Wird mit einem FritzWlanRepeater300E verwendet und braucht deshalb eigentlich nur Wlan N300 da der Repeater ja nicht mehr kann. 
-Ist für meine 2 Brüder, sollte also zum Online Zocken geeignet sein.
-GB-LAN Ports nicht zwingend benötigt wären aber von Vorteil

Anwendungsbeschreibung: WlanR2
Der Wlan Router soll über LAN1 mit einen Netgear GS-108-E Switch verbunden werden, der an der FritzBox angeschlossen ist. Dieser WlanRouter soll dann ein Wlan für meine Brüder zur Verfügung stellen in dem ich über den Netgear Switch (Port-Basiertes-QOS) beliebig die Bandbreite einstellen kann, damit keiner von den zweien mehr mit irgendwelchen Downloads die Internetleitung verstopfen kann... 

Ich habe noch eine Skizze angefügt, damit ihr euch das besser vorstellen könnt.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

PS: Falls es eine günstigere Methode gibt diesem einen Wlan Router die Bandbreite zu begrenzen nur her damit.


----------



## XCM_MCX (26. April 2015)

Fällt niemandem etwas ein?

Oder versteht man vielleicht meine Erklärung nicht, sonst schreibe ich das nochmal neu...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. April 2015)

Welche Hardware ist denn schon vorhanden? Im OG Flur geht nur Repeater, kein Access Point?


----------



## XCM_MCX (26. April 2015)

Eigentlich keine: Weil die momentane FritzBox 7360(~Wlan2) bei Kündigung an Mnet zurück muss und als Wlan Router für mich verwende ich noch einen Netgear WGR614v9(~Wlan1) der dann sowieso viel zu langsam ist und weg muss. Das einzige was vorhanden ist, ist der FritzWlanRepeater 300E. 

Mit dieser Konfiguration habe ich also bisher noch nicht die Möglichkeit die Bandbreite einzustellen, was sich am neuen Anschluss ändern soll. Hier bekomme ich übrigens entweder eine FB 7360 oder 7390 dessen WLAN dann nicht mehr verwendet werden soll, da ich sonst keine Kontrolle über die Bandbreite habe.[emoji52]

PS: Ja im OG Flur geht nur Repeater da kein Kabel vorhanden ist...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. April 2015)

7360 und 7390 sind schon grob unterschiedliche Boxen, gibts die auch vom Provider? 

In deiner oben genannten Konfig ist jedenfalls ein Fehler: dein Router muss auch an den Switch, sonst weiß der ja nicht was er priorisieren soll. 

Was die genaue Hardware angeht, heutzutage ist so ziemlich alles brauchbar, machs abhängig von Features, Gefallen uns Preis.

Der AVM Repeater kann ja auch als AP fungieren, mal getestet wie der von der Reichweite ist? Vielleicht reicht der für Arbeitszimmer und Flur und erspart dir einen Router.


----------



## XCM_MCX (26. April 2015)

Ja die FritzBox gibts von Provider, es ist auf der Website aber leider nicht ersichtlich bei welchem Tarif es welche FritzBox gibt.

Ah OK, dann wird der natürlich auch am Switch angeschlossen.

Bei den WLAN Routern bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob TPLink WlanRouter gut sind, weil ich irgendwie denke das sei billig Hardware und nicht so wirklich optimal. Stimmt das oder sind die gleichwertig mit zB Netgear.

Noch eine Frage: Grundsätzlich ist es doch so, dass man die zwei WLAN Router dann über Lan1 mit dem Switch verbindet und nicht über den WAN Port, jetzt gibt es aber zB WLAN Router von ASUS die extra einen Access Point Mode haben, werden die jetzt über WAN oder über LAN1 angeschlossen?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. April 2015)

Welcher Provider ist es denn?

Netgear und TP-Link sind ok, HP und Zyxel bauen allerdings mit die beste (und teuerste) Technik.

Das mit dem WAN Port hängt vom einzelnen Gerät und auch dem verbauten SoC ab, allerdings ist der WAN Port oft langsamer als die LAN Ports, in der Regel funktioniert das mit Lan 1 allerdings.


----------



## XCM_MCX (27. April 2015)

Provider ist X. Weil die eben die DSLAM aufbauen und dann eben eine Monopolstellung mit schnellem Internet haben... Ob dann 50 oder 100Mbit\s gehen kommt eben darauf an ob die mit Vectoring ausbauen oder eben nicht.[emoji2]


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. April 2015)

100mbit gehen auch ohne Vectoring. Die Website hab ich die Tage schon mal irgendwo gesehen..^^ Upload ist halt etwas mickrig. Daten geben die sicher nicht raus? Wenn du keinen S0 Bus brauchst würde ich die 7360 bevorzugen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (27. April 2015)

Echt, gehen 100 auch ohne Vectoring? aber wahrscheinlich nur mit ganz kurzer Leitung oder? Wie lange darf die Leitung da maximal sein?

Welche Daten meinst du?

Nein S0 wird nicht benötigt da nur ein analoges Tel angeschlossen wird...

Würde mir dann eine 7360 als Modem/Hauptrouter ausreichen oder ist die deutlich schlechter als eine 7390 oder 7490(Welche sowieso nicht zur Auswahl steht)Bzw. welche hat das beste VDSL Modem. Weil Vectoring fähig sind sie alle oder?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. April 2015)

Kommt auf die Beschaltung an, ohne Vectoring haben andere Anschlüsse natürlich nen massiven Einfluss. Aber bis etwa 400m idR schon. 

Die Zugangsdaten, dass du dir selber ne Fritzbox kaufen und die nutzen kannst. 

Die 7360 ist was Modem und Leistung angeht sogar besser als die 7390, da sie im Grunde den gleichen SoC wie die 7490 nutzt. Vectoring können sie alle, die 7390 kommt da aber an ihre Grenzen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (27. April 2015)

Ah OK, meine Leitung wird grob geschätzt um die 300m lang werden.

Nein, die Zugangsdaten bekommt man nicht, das weiß ich weil ein Kumpel von mir der zwar in einem anderen Ort wohnt aber auch über die X versorgt wird versucht hat die zu bekommen... Wahrscheinlich geben die die wegen der Autokonfiguration über TR069 nicht raus. Aber das ist mir egal, solange man FritzBoxen bekommt und keinen solchen Müll wie im Kabelnetz.

Um nochmal aufs WLAN zurück zu kommen, welchen schnellen, nicht zu teuren WLAN AC Router kannst du empfehlen...[emoji2]


----------



## Malc0m (27. April 2015)

Wirklich Günstig ist das aber nicht bei der "Leistung" die die dort anbieten.  45€ nur für Internet + Telefon und das bei dem winzigen upload  , Selbst beim DSL 16+ mit Voip ( AnnexJ Anschluss) hat man schon 2,5Mbit Upload Oo

Aber wie ich höre ist das bei dir der einzige Anbieter der "Breitband" zumindestens im Download anbietet oder?    Nur mal ein Vergleich von der oft so als teuer verpönten Telekom  49,95  für  Telefon + TV inc Receiver + Internet ( 100Down 40Up ) bzw 44,95 für 50Down 10Up.

Ohne TV einfach 10Euro abziehen ^^


----------



## XCM_MCX (27. April 2015)

@Malc0m: Ja klar, da hast du schon recht, ich finde die Preise auch nicht so toll aber ich habe keine Alternative, außer eben die jetzt schon möglichen 6432 kbit\s down und 768 kbit\s up und das ist nichts im Vergleich zu 50/2 Mbit\s...


----------



## mrfloppy (27. April 2015)

100M ist nur theoretisch,  wird aber ohne vectoring selten stabil laufen,  daher die begrenung auf 50M. 
Die dslams bekommen ein Rechner Modul mit reingestopft sobald mehr als eine vdsl Karte drinnen  ist.  Diese berechnet dann die Störfaktoren auf den Leitungen der dsl'er und passt die sync raten an,  trägerbelgung usw.  Sobald vectoring betrieben wird hat sich die Monopolstellung  erledigt,  da der aufbauende Provider die Mitbewerber  reinlassen muß

Und ja,  der upload den die anbieten ist echt ein Witz


----------



## XCM_MCX (27. April 2015)

Dann werden die wahrscheinlich kein Vectoring betreiben, damit nur sie auf dem DSLAM schalten können. 
Kann die Telekom dann nicht über diesen DSLAM schalten, obwohl ihre letzte Meile benutzt wird...


----------



## mrfloppy (27. April 2015)

So einfach ist das nicht.  Wenn die das bei der Bundesnetzagentur angemeldet haben für vectoring,  worauf es ja hinausläuft haben die 1 Jahr die Ortschaft in Betrieb zu bekommen.  Ansonsten haben die keinerlei Ansprüche mehr u d die Ausschreibung geht erneut raus,  egal was die schon aufgebaut haben.  Wenn die demnächst 100M anbieten sollten wird vectoring betrieben


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. April 2015)

Es gibt noch viele easybell und o2 Vdsl Anschlüsse auf Telefonica Technik mit 100mbit Profil ohne Vectoring, meist kommen da 80mbit+ raus. Die Pflicht Bitstream-Zugänge bei Vectoring anzubieten ist bisher eher theoretisch, da bisher keiner bei den kleinen Anbietern einkauft. 

Ohne Vectoring könnte übrigens ein anderer Anbieter eigene Hardware in den DSLAM setzen (kommt faktisch nicht vor) oder sogar selbst Vectoring anmelden und SWU müsste die Technik wieder abbauen (kam schon vor). Dennoch hindert sie keiner daran 100mbit ohne Vectoring zu schalten. 

Allerdings bietet der Laden ja auch FTTB, FTTH und Kabel an, ist nicht gesagt dass bei Outdoor Ausbau ein 100mbit Tarif angeboten wird. 

Vdsl100 kostet bei der Telekom übrigens regulär 45€ im Monat - ohne Router.


Muss AC sein? Finde ich fast unnötig, aber OK.  Schau dir mal den Asus RT-AC66 an, könnte dir gefallen. Falls du eher bei AVM bleiben willst, Fritzbox 3490.


----------



## XCM_MCX (28. April 2015)

@mrfloppy: Ah OK gut zu wissen. Aber da sich der Ausbau erst im Anfangsstadium befindet, weiß ich nicht genau ob mit Vectoring ausgebaut wird oder ohne. 

Bauen die meisten Anbieter die jetzt Ausbauen größtenteils mit Vectoring aus oder ist das ganz unterschiedlich...?

@Rapante_Rapante
Ja, wenn VDSL bei der Telekom 45€ ohne Router kostet, dann wäre die X (Wenn überhaupt VDSL100 angeboten wird) sogar günstiger, aber da ist eben der schlechte Upload dabei.[emoji20] 

Aber kann mir bitte nochmal jemand erklären, wie das mit der DSLAM Nutzung durch Mitbewerber ist? Also wenn ich das richtig aufgefasst habe, darf jetzt also wirklich nur die X über ihren DSLAM schalten und alle Konkurrenten aussperren. Oder kann ich doch an Telekom VDSL kommen?

Puh, so viel möchte ich für den WLAN Router gar nicht  ausgeben, gibt es da auch was günstigeres unter 100€?

Ähm zum AC Standard: Der ist doch wichtig, weil ich sonst doch gar keine 50 o. 100Mbit\s auslasten kann oder?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. April 2015)

Seit wann ist Halbwissen gut..^^

Die Vectoring Prozessorkarte wird auch verbaut wenn nur eine VDSL/ADSL Linecard vorhanden ist, ohne gibts kein Vectoring. Afaik können derzeit bis zu 4 verwaltet werden, also theoretisch 192 Vectoring Anschlüsse an einem DSLAM.



Die Telekom baut (sofern nicht gefördert) eigentlich nur mit Vectoring, ansonsten gibt es nur ein paarkleinere Pilotprojekte, der erste kleinere Anbieter der in größerem Stil Vectoring nutzen wird dürfte EWE Tel sein.

Was die DSLAM Nutzung angeht, da gibt es mehrere Optionen.

Ohne Vectoring bzw. Eintrag in die Vectoring-Liste muss derjenige der den DSLAM aufbaut den Mitbewerbern nur erlauben dort auch eigene Hardware einzubauen. Das ist schon lange so (auch bevor es Vectoring gab), kam in der Praxis aber aus Kostengründen so gut wie nie vor. Auf freiwilliger Basis (Telekom macht das in großem Stil) gibt es verschiedene Vorleistungsprodukte.
Diese Vorleistungsprodukte sind bei Einsatz von Vectoring Pflicht, da anderen Anbietern die theoretische Möglichkeit verwehrt wird eigene Hardware im DSLAM zu installieren, egal wie oft (bzw. eben nicht) das real vorkommt. Hier gibt es mehrere Stufen, derzeit hauptsächlich Resale und Bitstream. 1&1 ist ein klassischer Reseller und kauft das komplette Produkt VDSL bei der Telekom für den Kunden ein, man hängt am Telekom Backbone, wird über Telekom geroutet etc. Dann gibt es Bitstream, das nutzt z. B. O2. Hier bezahlt O2 die Telekom nur für das bereitstellen von VDSL und nutzt den eigenen Backbone. Dafür bekommt die Telekom weniger Geld, O2 muss sich aber um Backbone, Peering etc. selbst kümmern.

Der Umfang, die Leistung und auch der Preis ist idR von der BNA reglementiert. Das kann insbesondere für kleinere Anbieter die dank Quasi-Monopol 60€ für eine 50/2 Leitung verlangen negative Auswirkungen haben, weswegen diese oft auf Vectoring verzichten. Bei Ausbauten seit 2013 kann ein anderer Anbieter sich das bereits erschlossene Gebiet allerdings per Vectoring-Liste unter den Nagel reissen. Theoretisch kann sich SWU in die Vectoring Liste eintragen, die Kästen ausbauen, muss dann den anderen Anbietern Vorleistungsprodukte zur Verfügung stellen und bleibt dennoch Monopolist, weil es sich für die anderen nicht lohnt.

Die WLAN Geschwindigkeit hängt in erster Linie von den Endgeräten ab, für 100mbit reicht auch einfaches 5 GHz WLAN. Aber es geht eh nix über Kabel und ob man am Handy/Tablet 30 oder 100mbit hat macht eh kaum einen Unterschied..


----------



## mrfloppy (28. April 2015)

Falsch!   Vectoring läuft auch ohne prozessorkarte solang nur eine vdsl Karte verbaut ist.  Die eine Karte kann die Berechnung selber durchführen.  Und ja kommt vor das nur eine Karte  verbaut ist


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. April 2015)

Seit wann?


----------



## mrfloppy (28. April 2015)

Was seit wann?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. April 2015)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Vectoring läuft auch ohne prozessorkarte solang nur eine vdsl Karte verbaut ist.  Die eine Karte kann die Berechnung selber durchführen.



Das da.


----------



## mrfloppy (28. April 2015)

Was willst hören?  Seit wann kann ich nicht sagen,  aber ich weiß das es so ist.  Solange nur eine Karte verbaut ist kann  vectoring auch ohne die rechnerkarte gemacht werden,  da der Prozessor auf der vdsl Karte das berechnen kann.  Die rechnerkarte oder wie man sie nennen möchte braucht man ab 2 Karten


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. April 2015)

Und woher stammen deine Infos dazu? Du dürftest ja wissen dass es verschiedene Linecard Versionen und Hersteller gibt..


----------



## mrfloppy (28. April 2015)

Kollegen und Schulung


----------



## mrfloppy (28. April 2015)

Aktuelle adtran linecards können es die für vectoring ausgelegt sind.  Als Beispiel.  Alcatel soweit ich weiß auch


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. April 2015)

Weiß ich, deren verbauter Anteil dürfte allerdings bei <1% liegen.  Weil es also seit wenigen Monaten ein paar Linecards gibt die im Singlebetrieb keine Prozessorkarte benötigen nimmst du dir die Dreistigkeit heraus meine Aussagen pauschal als "Falsch!" abzustempeln? Immer wieder schön mit jemandem zu diskutieren der differenziert argumentieren kann.

Aber ich sehe schon, ich muss (in der Regel) genauer definieren, deswegen füge ich jetzt (in der Regel) vor solchen Aussagen einfach "in der Regel" ein.


----------



## mrfloppy (28. April 2015)

die Welt geht unter! 
Wir haben über vectoring gesprochen oder?  Normale vdsl2 linecards beherrschen kein vectoring .  Schon richtig,  echt dreist!
Und deine 1% sind weit hergeholt.  Die stecken auch drin wenn kein vectoring betrieben wird und wenn alte Karten stecken werden diese getauscht
Also beruhig dich mal ein wenig


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. April 2015)

Keine Ahnung was für Schulungen du mitmachst, aber spätestens seit 2013 werden in der Regel nur noch Vectoring fähige Vdsl/Adsl Linecards verbaut. 

Was steckt auch drin wenn kein Vectoring betrieben wird? Die Linecard? Klar, ohne geht's ja nicht..

Die "alten" Karten die noch im Februar diesen Jahres verbaut wurden (da war ich das letzte mal live dabei) werden also getauscht, na klar. [emoji23]


----------



## mrfloppy (28. April 2015)

in älteren Standorten werden die getauscht.  Frag mich wo du dabei warst.  Aber passt schon  
Und die neueren also schon vectoring fähige Standorte ja hast recht,  da werden dementsprechend schon vdsl Karten gesteckt und JA ,  wenn die nur eine drin haben könnte man vectoring ohne die rechnerkarte machen.  Übrigens bei dslams der Fall die auch vor deinem Februar verbaut worden.  
Mach dich erstmal schlau,  bevor du hier maulst  das jemand ja ach so dreist sei


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. April 2015)

In älteren ja, die vor 2013 z. B., aber auch nicht alle, viele werden per FW Update Vectoring fähig und was fehlt dann noch? Genau, die Prozessorkarte. 

In neueren Ausbauten Linecard und Prozessorkarte rauszuwerfen um eine neue Kombikarte einzusetzen wäre wirtschaftlicher Unsinn.


----------



## mrfloppy (28. April 2015)

Habe zur Zeit nachbestückungen an Standorten wo eine Karte drin ist ohne rechnerkarte wo trotzdem vectoring  betrieben wird.  Sie D die selben Karten die gesteckt werden mit rechnerkarte. Und per Firmware update bekommst ne alte vdsl Karte auch nicht vectoring fähig,  hast ja keine Anschlussmöglichkeit auf die rechnerkarte


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. April 2015)

Nun, wenn du an DSLAMs rumschraubst hoffe ich dass dein technisches Wissen besser ist als dein Deutsch.

Es gibt Linecards die theoretisch Vectoring beherrschen, praktisch aber nicht. Viele davon können per FW Update doch noch genutzt werden, afaik insbesondere Adtran mit den 37er Broadcom.


----------



## mrfloppy (28. April 2015)

Mein Deutsch kommt vom Handy im Auto  
Und grundsätzlich bleibt deine pauschale Aussage falsch das es ohne rechnerkarte nicht geht. 
Das war doch deine Aussage oder?  Zudem ist mir noch kein dslam unter die Finger gekommen der schon älter ist mit mischbestückung wo vectoring betrieben wird.  Mischbestückung  also ADSL und vdsl


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (29. April 2015)

Don't text and drive. Ausserdem ging es mir weniger um die Rechtschreibung als um Satzbau und Sinn.. 

Wenn eine Aussage zu 90% oder mehr zutrifft kann man sie durchaus pauschal tätigen, jedenfalls sind wenige Prozente Ausnahme keine ausreichende Rechtfertigung für ein pauschales, auf Halbwissen gegründetes "Falsch!" deinerseits. 

Wer redet denn von Mischbestückung? Aktuelle Linecards beherrschen Adsl und Vdsl..


----------



## XCM_MCX (29. April 2015)

Weiß jemand von euch ob das Kabel im Anhang VDSL tauglich ist, weil das halt kein originales Telekom Kabel ist und ob es problematisch ist nicht die Telekom TAE zu verwenden. (Grund: Die originale 1.TAE ist bei mir total unpraktisch gesetzt, weshalb ich vor 4 Jahren die alte Leitung am APL abgeklemmt habe und mit dem Kabel im Anhang eine Leitung vom APL ins Büro gezogen habe, zudem habe ich die ankommende Kupferdoppelader an eine "Baumarkt"-TAE und nicht an eine original Telekom TAE angeschlossen)

Danke [emoji2] 

PS: Falls das Kabel nicht VDSL tauglich ist, welches könnt ihr mir empfehlen.


----------



## mrfloppy (29. April 2015)

Passt das Kabel ! 

@ rapante 

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Lust mit dir zu diskutieren.  Dein gequake mit halbwissen kannst dir verkneifen,  da es kein halbwissen ist.  Aktuelle linecards für  vectoring können sich selbst managen solange nur eine linecard verbaut ist. In aktuellen ausbauten oder die letzten ausbauten wurden wie du sagst mit der rechnerkarte direkt fertig ausgebaut,  Aber es gibt auch Bereiche wo diese nicht gesteckt worden ist aber vectoring über die eine linecard betrieben wird.  Was glaubst du denn wieviele Revisionen der Karten es gibt?  Ist ja nicht so das vectoring schon seit Jahren betrieben wird.
Zudem wird vectoring zur Zeit soweit ich weiß bzw in meinem Gebiet nur auf adtran oder Alu msans betrieben u d nicht auf den älteren ge dslams. Bei den Alu msans magst recht haben weiß ich nicht genau,  aber bei adtran msans liegst du halt falsch und dein Standpunkt von 1% ist halt falsch.  Ein Unternehmen wie die Telekom kauft so ein um dementsprechend mit den Herstellern verhandeln zu können.  Das nur 1 oder vielleicht 2 % adtran msans sind in den vectoring Gebieten halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## XCM_MCX (30. April 2015)

Oh nein, nach dem Datenblatt dieses Kabeltyps scheinen über das Kabel doch nur max. 16 Mbit\s möglich zu sein. Tja dann muss es wohl doch getauscht werden. Soll ich dann Cat 7 Kabel legen oder gibt es für die Strecke APL<->1.TAE spezielle Kabel. Was empfehlt ihr da...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrfloppy (30. April 2015)

Wie alt ist das datenblatt? Das ist ein stinknormales Telefonkabel wie es etliche Millionen haben wo ein großer Teil auch vdsl hat.  Das passt schon mit dem kabel


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (30. April 2015)

Die Telekom verbaut aktuell allein 4 verschiedene Adtran DSLAMs und 5 verschiedene Linecards von Broadcom, bis vor einiger Zeit gab's da noch wesentlich mehr. Selbst welche die kein Vectoring beherrschen werden noch verbaut.. 

Du gehst also von deinem Gebiet aus (wahrscheinlich weniger als 1%  ) und skalierst das auf Deutschland.. na, als Mitarbeiter eines Subsubsubsubunternehmens wirst du es wohl wissen. 

Aber ich stimme insofern zu dass das Telefonkabel wunderbar in Ordnung ist.


----------



## mrfloppy (30. April 2015)

Nö  nicht subsubsub...    scheinst ja chefeinkäufer zu sein bei der Telekom das du dich soweit aus dem Fenster lehnst 

Ach und wenn du sagst Telekom Mitarbeiter zu sein dann kennst ja bestimmt ne bestimmte Intranet Seite bezüglich diversen Vorgängen ,  Vorschriften und Änderungen.  Wo alles hinterlegt wird.  Letzte Woche kam erst eine Meldung bezüglich diesem Themas was vectoring und adtran angeht


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (30. April 2015)

Welche Linecards verbaut werden ist kein wirkliches Geheimnis und wo behaupte ich Telekom Mitarbeiter zu sein?

Spielt aber auch keine wirkliche Rolle, es gibt viele Menschen ausserhalb der Telekom die fundiertere Kenntnisse haben.


----------



## mrfloppy (30. April 2015)

Anscheinend aber nicht so fundiert.  Hab da wenigstens Kenntnisse die ich erlesen konnte.  
Wie gesagt,  du lehnst dich sehr weit aus dem Fenster.  Solltest du Mitarbeiter sein schlag es auf der dementsprechenden Seite nach.  Solltest du kein Mitarbeiter sein sind deine fundierten Kenntnisse die du meinst zu haben nicht richtig.  Deine anvisierten 1% sind lächerlich.  Mir auch egal,  ruh dich mal ruhig auf deinen fundierten Kenntnissen aus.  Ich lese es lieber auf dementsprechenden Seiten nach die meine Aussage bestätigen.  Also,  juten  rutsch in den ersten Mai und vertiefe  deine Kenntnisse dann mal weiter damit du hier weiter anderen Leuten das wissen aberkennst ,  weil hast ja fundiertes Fachwissen.    schönen Abend noch

Ach ja,  hier mal zum nachlesen der hix5600 Serie (adtran) 
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...z0gKAE&usg=AFQjCNEeYHBCJ2IiWrOpt_SztW7b2oryOw


----------



## XCM_MCX (1. Mai 2015)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Kindersicherung oder anderen Funktionen in dem als Access Point konfigurierten WLAN Router, stelle ich z.B. die Kindersicherung in der FritzBox oder im Wlan Router ein bzw. funktionieren solche Funktionen im umkonfigurierten Wlan Router überhaupt wenn er nicht direkt an einem Modem angeschlossen ist.[emoji2]


----------



## mrfloppy (1. Mai 2015)

Kindersicherung wird in der fritz.box eingestellt.  Denke schon das diese weiterfunktioniert wenn sie hinter einem Modem betrieben wird


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (1. Mai 2015)

Naja, diese Linecards gibts noch nicht so lange, deswegen kann deren Anteil nicht übermäßig hoch sein wenn man sich anschaut wie viele MFG die letzten Jahre aufgestellt wurden. Nicht nur 1% aber auch nicht die Mehrheit.  
Wäre natürlich wünschenswert dass die Fragmentierung mal etwas zurückgefahren wird, aber wir wissen ja wie träge die Telekom sein kann..

Dass der Router die Funktionen noch kann wenn er als AP betrieben wird würde ich mal bezweifeln, aber du kannst es ja probieren. Bandbreitenlimitierung bzw. Priorisierung musst du über den Switch machen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (11. Oktober 2015)

So, morgen ist's soweit...
Ich bekomme endlich einen VDSL Anschluss...
Der Ausbau ist abgeschlossen und ich bin IMHO der einzige mit einem VDSL Anschluss in der Umgebung, weil niemand mitbekommen hat, dass ausgebaut wurde.
[emoji7]


----------

